# Any cobia reports?



## cobiasco

Anyone hearing any cobia reports? Is all the cold weather going to push the season later this year?

Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright

Caught two yesterday on my trusty zebco 33. In all seriousness the water is still too cold in my opinion.


----------



## fairpoint

Wearing them out in the Keys......


----------



## GASeminole

They are showing up 15nm offshore from Tampa Bay/Clearwater


----------



## gulfbreezetom

That puts them here in what, 3 weeks?


----------



## tbaxl

I hope so, just in time for spring break.


----------



## cobiasco

gulfbreezetom said:


> That puts them here in what, 3 weeks?



Guess that means another month and a half for MS Coast. Good to read they are moving.

Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright

Dogwoods are not blooming yet so we still have several weeks left.


----------



## 706Z

feelin' wright said:


> Dogwoods are not blooming yet so we still have several weeks left.


 Don't forget the butterflies,won't happen till after spotin the first yellow butterfly.:yes:


----------



## TeaSea

706Z said:


> Don't forget the butterflies,won't happen till after spotin the first yellow butterfly.:yes:


and oak leaves get as big as a squirrels ear:whistling:


----------



## Pomps'n'Pigs

Might have been from sleep deprivation or just the on set of brown slob fever but I swear I saw one flopping across Lillian hwy the other morning.


----------



## KingCrab

Always Killing them down south in winter time. Water temp is key. Starts good at 65 dg., & above. 2 weeks.


----------



## CCC

Yep we slayed them in Marathon Key at Christmas, they got it EASY cobe fishing down there !


----------



## Gamefish27

4 zillion jellyfish they have taken over .. seen nothing yesterday, not even a shark. Took a ride down the destin coast....


----------



## Chapman5011

feelin' wright said:


> Dogwoods are not blooming yet so we still have several weeks left.


The Bradford pairs are starting to bloom. Once they get flowered the dogwoods will start. And fishing season will be upon us again.


----------



## CCC

The fire ants are still too far below ground, check the mail each day in your bare feet, when you get bit start fishing.


----------



## Cocahoe

The Pecan Trees need to be blooming.


----------



## Kim

So far I think the fire ant is the best one I've read yet.


----------



## Rofhbert

the water is still too cold in my opinion.


----------



## delta dooler

Rumor has made it over here to the Mississippi Gulf Coast that "George Schwartz on the Reel Big Richard" caught the 1st off Destins bar this morning. 47 pounds. . . . any truth to it?


----------



## 85okhai

Wirelessly posted



delta dooler said:


> Rumor has made it over here to the Mississippi Gulf Coast that "George Schwartz on the Reel Big Richard" caught the 1st off Destins bar this morning. 47 pounds. . . . any truth to it?


Have also heard this but have yet to see a picture


----------



## bigrick

Never Happened ^^^ Theres always some dick in this case a reel big dick ,that posts something as a joke and everyone goes crazy, it'll be another week or 2


----------



## eddiem84

bigrick said:


> Never Happened ^^^ Theres always some dick in this case a reel big dick ,that posts something as a joke and everyone goes crazy, it'll be another week or 2


Yep, no fish have even been seen yet, there were a couple Destin boats that went looking today with no luck.


----------



## MrFish49

Seeing some bradford pear trees with leaves up here in Atlanta now.


----------



## KingCrab

delta dooler said:


> Rumor has made it over here to the Mississippi Gulf Coast that "George Schwartz on the Reel Big Richard" caught the 1st off Destins bar this morning. 47 pounds. . . . any truth to it?


Naaaah, BS. Georgie Porgie would have had pictures all over this Fricken Site had that happened. The name fits alot of us on here though. Sighned , Little Enus.


----------



## Don White

With the Moon almost full, squid on the beaches, & a good SE breeze with decent afternoon temps.......This Friday 3/14 looks like a good bet to me!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Surface temp on the beach is 60 degrees right now. Ain't happening any time soon.


----------



## MrFish49

sniperpeeps said:


> Surface temp on the beach is 60 degrees right now. Ain't happening any time soon.


Hey now, no need to use logic here. Leave us and our delusions of grandeur be. :whistling:


----------



## WhyMe

:thumbupogwoods are in full bloom now.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## CCC

Fire ants are going crazy, I know some of you wont believe me and I can post pictures if you want but my yard is full of them, time to get the eels out and catch a cobe ! LMAO :thumbsup: (pun intended)


----------



## Tim

*Cobia Water Temp*

Water temp link:

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/flm.html

When the third color/temp change gets here, should be good.


----------



## sniperpeeps

58.6 out of destin today


----------

